# Just got a Brand new Matthews!!!!



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

All I can say is Wow!!! This one is so much better than my other M-bow(legacy) It is lighter, faster, better handle, and much smaller and lower profile. I love everything about it. Plus it has very little hand shock. I ended up getting the DXT and I'm glad I did. I tried a number of others out there....Bowtech, Hoyt, pse....I just liked the DXT the best and it felt the best. I don't think you can go wrong with this bow for those of you considering it. 
Brian


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I remember you back a while ago looking for a bow and trying out diffrent ones and taking your time looking. Glad you found one that fits for you,I have the dxt also and am happy with it.
Time to put your new virgin in the woods and make it perform a little carnage for ya!


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

hey thanks man. I am definitely happy with it. I cannot believe the difference in my last one. This DXT just feels and shoots better all around. I am definitely going to be putting the smack down on some animals....Looking forward to a great season. Good luck with yours!!
Brian


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new bow!! My son just got a new DXT about a week ago and its a nice shooting bow!!

Scott


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Truely a top notch bow... I ended up selling my Switchback this year a picking up a DXT. It's a great shooting bow. 

Good luck with it this year...


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Its a very nice Bow. I bought the Drenalin last year and love it, but sometimes wish I had waited for the DXT The Drenalin is awesome and will surely last me 10 years like my MQ1 did... Great Choice with the DXT


----------



## rnradventure (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the Q2 the bow that started the new fad of dampeners and all that stuff, it still shoots better that most other bows of other brands, but I can't wait to step into the dxt next year. "taking over the pro's bow at the local pro shop, this years hunting set up for him"


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

hey guys thanks for the replies. I have shot a number of bows and I still think that Matthews are still at the head of the pack for a number of reasons. 1. Shock dampening(no hand shock whatsoever). 2. Smooth and quiet. 3. Excellent speed and pass through performance. I can't believe how much better this new one shoots and it is so light it does not even feel like a "normal" bow. Although it shoots as good as a longer ATA bow as well. I shot with it last night at 40/50 yards for practice and it was grouping right there no problems. You will not be disapointed with this bow. Good luck to everybody
Brian


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

You'll love that bow AA. I tried shooting a bear with it last week but they were so scared of coming face to face with the DXT that they denned up for the winter already.:lol:

Have fun!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Good luck this year, can't wait to hear the stories!


----------



## Mathews_Archer84 (Sep 1, 2008)

The Dxt is a nice choice, i shot that,the switchback,the s2,and the drenalin , i ended up with the drenalin it felt more comfortable to my style, but any mathews bow is a fast straight shooter and will help you put meat in the freezer! Good luck!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Congrats you'll love it.....


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

conrads....got two of them my self and love them


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

Terry Williams said:


> conrads....got two of them my self and love them


Can I borrow one for the up coming season:evil:

Had to ask:lol:


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

:evilsmile

bowtech
:evil:
Diamond...
no one else said it yet just had to. but congrats you picked a helluva bow...


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

I think with todays technology, generally it's hard to find a bad bow, regardless the manuf. There are some exceptions, but few. The one fits you, shoots well for you, is the bow for you. When I got the MQ1, thought I would never change. Tried the Switchback XT for grins more than anything else, and had to have it. I'm thru trying out bows. When I do, it takes away from my trailcam funds. :lol:

Good luck, nothing like drawing your first blood with a new bow.


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

The DTX was real nice to shoot.


----------



## Outback (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh yeah the DXT is a awesome bow. That could be the one I buy next. Problem is that as soon as I purchase it the new better, faster, lighter one will be introduced. What a vicious cycle.:smile-mad


----------



## RT1 (Jul 30, 2008)

congrats!

I sold my Darton and went back to a Mathews. It's a switchback, actually picked up27 fps. You can't beat the mathews lineup.

good luck this year


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah so I've been shooting this bow for ~6-8 weeks and it just gets better and better. I can't wait for a nice monster to step out so I can try it out on him. I'm going to IL this year and I'm definitely going to put this baby to the test. Thanks for all the replies out there and I hope you all get monsters too!!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Asian Archer said:


> Yeah so I've been shooting this bow for ~6-8 weeks and it just gets better and better. I can't wait for a nice monster to step out so I can try it out on him. I'm going to IL this year and I'm definitely going to put this baby to the test. Thanks for all the replies out there and I hope you all get monsters too!!


 I have monsters allready, they are called 3 1/2 year old twins and they wear me out . Nah just kidding I love em and they are alot of fun rite now hope you get a rule brute in IL, good luck.


----------



## donahue5668 (Sep 25, 2007)

shweet


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

I did exactly what you did. I shot every bow i could and the Drenalin came up on top!


----------



## unlimiter (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, after shooting a 15 year old hoyt, can't afford a Matthews, so I settled on a Bear Lights Out. Very smooth, quiet, and fast. For the money I am impressed. Now I am set to get that 10 pt I wasn't ready for last Nov 17th! Good luck with your Dxt!


----------

